# Why do men like dumb women?



## Serf 'n' TERF (Sep 12, 2021)

Tell me why men (YOU) like women to not be smarter than you?

Spoiler: Potential powerlevel - I'm not an idiot, but I find myself dumbing myself down to appease men. They like mansplaining, and I kind of like it when they mansplain, even if I'm just playing along. It makes them feel good so it makes me feel good that I'm making them feel good.

What's the deal?


----------



## soy_king (Sep 12, 2021)

Maybe they're just glad to not hear your voice for a change.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 12, 2021)

Because I want to get laid, not build a rocketship.


----------



## NigKid (Sep 12, 2021)

Dude, like im borderline retarded, but i sometimes come upon people more rotten then me. sometimes its a better idea to act like you dont know something or you dont understand something in order to get close to someone. 
I like someone that can just be stupid without judgement and doesnt feel the need to be hyper critical logical about everything, that gets really fucking tiring after a while.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 12, 2021)

Mansplaining should only ever involve power tools, mechanics and beer.  Also, I like it when my partner is more or less on my wavelength, culturally, emotionally and mentally.  Preferably with a wider breadth and depth to their knowledge.  It just makes locking horns all the more challenging and fun, especially when it all devolves into puerile innuendo.  That's the best quality in a partner, I think - being able to laugh at retarded shit while also being open to srs bsns.

Well, that and big booba, naturally.


----------



## Wintersun (Sep 12, 2021)

Having a dumb partner is absolutely brutal. I like smart women, so I'm not exactly sure what you mean.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Sep 12, 2021)

I don't know any guys, myself included, who prefer dumb women or even women who are even less intelligent than themselves. Maybe you're just not as smart as you think you are?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Sep 12, 2021)

Because all the smart ones are butt ugly and do gay shit like drink out of Ruth Bader Ginsberg coffee mugs.


----------



## emptyblu (Sep 12, 2021)

Women who say shit like this are always arrogant with their opinions which dose not translate to intelligence, its the arrogance and exaggerated importance in ones own opinion that makes men seem like they “hate” smart women.


----------



## karz (Sep 12, 2021)

Individual preference.
I don't enjoy talking to a brick wall.
I like bouncing ideas off of people building to a finished product or goal.
Makes dates and projects go easier when both parties know what is being talked about.
Dumb women don't appeal to me in that regard.
That said, I don't like people who inflate their self-worth, regardless of their gender.
In my experience, women, for whatever reason, seem to be more guilty of this than men.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 12, 2021)

Serf 'n' TERF said:


> I'm not an idiot, but I find myself dumbing myself down to appease men. They like mansplaining, and I kind of like it when they mansplain, even if I'm just playing along. It makes them feel good so it makes me feel good that I'm making them feel good.


>guy is into you
>you purposely dumb yourself down when you're around him
>he's fine with explaining basic shit to you because he likes you
>you're actually bonding together over your 'pretense' at idiocy

What the fuck are you even talking about, @Serf 'n' TERF? Are you really complaining that you 'pretended' to be a moron, the guy who was already into you is fine with it and actually delights in being able to tell you about stuff, and then you both feel awesome so it's win-win? What are you even complaining about here? 

If you didn't want him to think you're stupid, then 'pretending' to act stupid seems like a poor idea.


----------



## David Brown (Sep 12, 2021)

Personally, I'm happy for anyone to listen to me explain the complex and subtle nuances of Sneedposting and the various moral failings of jannies and their enablers. Sadly many of the 120-IQ-Islanders are in that reverse goldilocks zone where they think they are smart enough to brush off what is actually a really critical issue affecting our society. So, I prefer talking to the extremely intelligent or people of average intelligence.


----------



## Serf 'n' TERF (Sep 12, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Are you really complaining that you 'pretended' to be a moron


I'm not complaining. I said I like it. And in my experience, men like it too.

Maybe Farmers here are right, that it says more about me and my taste in men than it does about the men themselves.

It's funny that your knee-jerk reaction is to assume that I'm bashing men for being superficial, when I said I enjoy that dynamic.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 12, 2021)

If you don't have at least one Rick & Morty reference in your profile, I'm sorry sweetie but I'm swiping left


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 12, 2021)

Serf 'n' TERF said:


> It's funny that your knee-jerk reaction is to assume that I'm bashing men for being superficial, when I said I enjoy that dynamic.


No, we're bashing you for being a brainlet that extrapolates population behavior from a fetish.


----------



## Serf 'n' TERF (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 12, 2021)

If you're ascribing your lack of success with other people to "well, I'm just too [insert positive trait here] for them to handle", you're just jerking yourself off and not actually trying to understand anything.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 12, 2021)

Why do women like men to have small penises?  Everyone I've ever been with complained that my penis was too big, and that I made them orgasm too hard.  They also say my income is too high.

Can anybody help me?


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Sep 12, 2021)

A lot of shit-flinging in this thread so fast.  Entertaining, but man, how fast this devolved, lol.

Semi-serious answer, but I think it’s related to modern living in the West as an (employed) male at a large corporation.  Many get talked-down to by managers, customers, coworkers (who are increasingly women, an important point I’ll get back to later)and generally have to be yes-men, follow the orders w/o pushback, good little wage drones/salarymen.  These are seen as being “submissive” by some (I see it as not being a dumbass and needlessly rocking the boat but to each their own).  Sometimes, people in their private/dating/sexual lives are opposite their public/professional lives (either to let off steam or to explore things they can’t otherwise).  Men can have some tiny iota of authority or feeling like they’re special/needed/wise, which scratches an itch in men that modern life seldom does.

The deepest-seated thing about men in my experience (if they aren’t a narcissist or sheltered NEET)  is the desire to be a provider.  Having a career and/or authority gives that feeling and worth in a relationship.  However, when men see women who are smarter, richer, and having more authority than them, they feel inadequate.  “Why the hell am I needed?  What can I offer that she doesn’t have?”

So a TLDR, I don’t think men like dumb women per se.  Our primate brains want to feel like we’re providing and bringing something into the relationship, which for some men manifests the way you’re seeing it.  Pretending to be dumb is dishonest though and an ultimate relationship killer as others have said, so avoid that.

Or maybe I’m wrong and thinking too hard/autistically about this.  This thread should be in Deep Thoughts…


----------



## byuu (Sep 12, 2021)

Are trying to appease us right now?
Because you appear pretty fucking dumb.

Sorry for all this MANSPLAINING.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 12, 2021)

ASL?

You sound like the kind of chick whos self-esteem is just low enough that I can chuck and fuck without worrying about you killing yourself or getting clingy.

Serious answer: Different strokes for different folks. You do what makes you happy. Like shit posting on the farms or sending me nudes.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 12, 2021)

I can't say I've ever felt that desire. I've had dumb girlfriends before and it was the fucking worst.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Sep 12, 2021)

There's a significant overlap between attractive women and dumb women because many attractive women will have simps do most of the thinking for them in their youth. Pair that with a general vanity and shallow personality one may acquire from such a life and you get a cardboard cutout bimbo that will pull men regardless of her lack of a cultivated intelligence because big booba.

Not all attractive women are dumb, not all dumb women are attractive, but I contend that there's enough of an overlap to make it seem that men prefer dumb women. Also dumb women can be easier lays, hence the apparant preference among men for them.

I married a bookworm but had my share of ditzy flings.


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 12, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I can't say I've ever felt that desire. I've had dumb girlfriends before and it was the fucking worst.


Totally agree.  

She was a very nice, decent girl, but I could just get a damn dog if I wanted companionship where I had to do all the thinking.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 12, 2021)

It's not that men prefer dumb women, it just that every woman that thinks she's so damn smart always turns out to be a complete idiot.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Sep 12, 2021)

>TFW to smart to keep a man long term


----------



## scallion (Sep 12, 2021)

>TERFposter
>femcel posting


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Sep 12, 2021)

Dumb women is a tautology.

Mansplainer out.


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm smarter than all women so I don't really have a choice.


----------



## Tom Myers (Sep 12, 2021)

It's some weirdness in mating. Like I've dated women smarter than me, and every time they act like they have no common sense. 

Don't hate the player hate the game. Act like you don't know how to change a tire for the man you like.


----------



## Whatevs (Sep 12, 2021)

> They like mansplaining, and I kind of like it when they mansplain, even if I'm just playing along. It makes them feel good so it makes me feel good that I'm making them feel good.



Maybe they want nothing to do with you because you're just sexist and have the word mansplaining in your vocabulary. And in the end you truly aren't smarter than them, you may be book smart, you may be educated smart in whatever field you trained in. But you're obviously still dumb in many other ways. They just probably don't like you, because of you.


----------



## Grub (Sep 12, 2021)

@Serf 'n' TERF


> They like mansplaining, and I kind of like it when they mansplain, even if I'm just playing along. It makes them feel good so it makes me feel good that I'm making them feel good.


Hmmm
op gets off on being mansplained to, op creates thread to get mansplained to...

I think i see what's happening here...


----------



## DamnWolves! (Sep 12, 2021)

You probably aren't as smart as you think you are.

9 times out of 10, when a woman says she has to "act dumb", what she actually means is that she has to tone down her natural bitchiness. No man has ever taken a woman down a peg because she's being clever. Overly-assertive or aggressive on the other hand...

When you consider the actual question is "why don't men like women who act like men?", the answer becomes a lot more obvious, doesn't it?


----------



## Nick Gars (Sep 12, 2021)

Wintersun said:


> Having a dumb partner is absolutely brutal. I like smart women, so I'm not exactly sure what you mean.


I second this. I want to blow my brains out just being around your average retard, being in an intimate relationship with one would be a nightmare.


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 13, 2021)

Nick Gars said:


> I second this. I want to blow my brains out just being around your average retard, being in an intimate relationship with one would be a nightmare.


You don't know pain until you've dated a woman who sends you "natural remedies" for various ailments (EVERYTHING is cured with apple cider vinegar) and you have to pretend it's interesting rather than retarded hippie bullshit.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Sep 13, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> It's some weirdness in mating. Like I've dated women smarter than me, and every time they act like they have no common sense.
> 
> Don't hate the player hate the game. Act like you don't know how to change a tire for the man you like.


Dear god that's horrible advice. Not only is it inherently manipulative, and too many women are manipulative enough as it is, but how is not having basic life skills attractive?

There is a difference between "wanting to feel needed" and the desire to hump a retard. This is way too close to the latter.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Sep 13, 2021)

It is easier to cheat on gullible or dumb girls w/o repercussions. 

Maybe you enjoy becoming a statistic, so all is fair.


----------



## n0mad (Sep 13, 2021)

Thank you for this internet pottery, I didn't know I needed it.

Also, "smart women" (women who think they know shit are insufferable) are annoying, simple as.


----------



## Idiotron (Sep 13, 2021)

Let's see if I can come up with something that others didn't:
Because women tend to lie a lot (like you, for example, when you "dumb yourself down" instead of just being honest).
Men don't like that, men like honesty.
Dumb women are more honest.


----------



## carltondanks (Sep 13, 2021)

because we have something in common


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 13, 2021)

Too smart and dumb as bricks are equally annoying to me. I just want to hold a goddamn conversation.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 13, 2021)

Alright. I'll be the one to say it. Most women are dumb, even the ones who think they aren't.  While dumb women who know they're dumb and accept it can be cute and charming and fun to be around; dumb women who don't realize they're dumb and think parroting back whatever they heard their Intro to (subject) professor say that day constitutes an intelligent conversation are insufferable and annoying.
There are smart women out there, but I've never met one I've gotten along with.  Most women are just "smart" or self-aware and dumb. 
Plus, the needs I have fulfilled by women are simple.  You don't need a PhD to be faithful, fun, and cook food I like without burning it.  That's all I really need.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 13, 2021)

I love it when a woman gives me that stare.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Sep 13, 2021)

Dumb women are better because they fall more easily for the ol' "a snake bit my peepee and you needto suck the venom out" line


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 13, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> View attachment 2532305
> I love it when a woman gives me that stare.


Based and JFpilled.


----------



## hamsters are cool (Sep 13, 2021)

Assuming this isn't bait, sounds like dumb mind games to try and keep an insecure man by your side. I think most men want a partner that can hold a conversation and have interesting things to say .


----------



## Panzerfrau (Sep 13, 2021)

I have a feeling maybe you are just not as smart as you think and/or look for men in places where smart men don't usually hang out. I spend most of my time with men and the intelligent ones despise dumb women with passion. 
From my experience, males who prefer dumb chicks are usually dumb themselves or moderately smart but insecure as fuck.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Sep 13, 2021)

@Serf 'n' TERF 

It doesn't sound like they like dumb women or feel intimidated by smart ones. More they like to explain stuff and seem knowledgeable to you. You like making them happy so you play along. This probably ties into the whole teaching is enjoyable thing. Or so I've been told.

What are you having explained to you?


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 13, 2021)

I sincerely dislike dating dumb women. I have nothing to talk to them about, and I hate constantly having to explain things to them.

I prefer a woman of equal or as close to equal intelligence as is possible. Then we can actually have an intelligent conversation, and if one of us runs into a problem, we can collaborate on a solution.

I have a very good female friend who I collaborate with on a regular basis. If one doesn't think of something, the other does, it often leads to optimal outcomes (when it doesn't lead to outright and abject disagreement that degenerates into an intractable argument... but that has to be accepted as a possible outcome when two intelligent people assume polar positions on an issue).


----------



## KelpieSelkie (Sep 13, 2021)

Men don't like stupidity, they like subservience.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 13, 2021)

The great philosopher Al Bundy once said: “Hooters, Hooters yum yum yum, Hooters Hooters on a girl who’s dumb.”


----------



## Bogs (Sep 13, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> Because I want to get laid, not build a rocketship.


It's because of people like you that moviebob isn't on a rocketship and instead stuck in a basement tweeting all day long


----------



## Akashic Retard (Sep 13, 2021)

It's easier to be in control of a dummy.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 13, 2021)

Bogs said:


> It's because of people like you that moviebob isn't on a rocketship and instead stuck in a basement tweeting all day long


A fact I'm very proud of!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 13, 2021)

IDGAF if a woman is dumb, smart, spergy, or any of that. If we can have good conversations, have chemistry, and genuinely enjoy each other's company then I am down to smash for the long term.


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 13, 2021)

FierceBrosnan said:


> IDGAF if a woman is dumb, smart, spergy, or any of that. If we can have good conversations, have chemistry, and genuinely enjoy each other's company then I am down to smash for the long term.


It would be very, very difficult for me to have chemistry with a dumb woman.

There has to be engagement on an intellectual level in order to experience the feeling of profound mutual understanding that I think people are describing when they talk about "chemistry".


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 13, 2021)

Matt Damon said:


> It would be very, very difficult for me to have chemistry with a dumb woman.
> 
> There has to be engagement on an intellectual level in order to experience the feeling of profound mutual understanding that I think people are describing when they talk about "chemistry".


I guess when I say "dumb" I mean "not book smart". Which I've known quite a few people that were fun to talk to and I got along great with, but they couldn't do arithmetic to save their lives. They were clever in other ways and maybe I was picking up on that.

EDIT: Spelling/grammar


----------



## TheShedCollector (Sep 13, 2021)

Because we aren't interested in what you have to say, so if we're forced into listening to what a woman has to say it might as well be a dumb woman who'll believe any lie we tell her.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 13, 2021)

Fuck dating dumb people. I have to work with morons, the last thing I want is to come home to one.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't care about shallow, superficial stuff like how many Masters degrees a woman has.

I care about how big her tits are.


----------



## Furry killer (Sep 13, 2021)

Because there are no smart good looking women, they don't exist and have never existed. Dumb women are really careful with their weight and keep their ass, body and tits in shape for us. Then there are women who are a little less dumb than the bimbos but they are blue-haired landwhales who don't shave the hair on their body at all and they don't take showers.  That is the selection we men have to choose from, dumb bimbos or less dumb landwhales. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## builtforcwc (Sep 13, 2021)

Most men don't like unintelligent women for companionship unless they themselves are room-temp IQers. Dumb chicks are great for laying pipe but not good for much else. Dumb chicks _who think they're smart_ are annoying as hell beforehand when you're smoking them up and they start going on about retarded woo-woo shit while they think they're some kind of toked-up Plato.

There definitely is a sort of intelligence threshold that very, very few women cross where they go from slightly-above-average to the far right end of the bell curve, and that area is tricky. Most women over there are either autistic, aloof and unrelatable scientist types or crazy in my experience. Some enjoy them, some don't. Highly intelligent people in general, male or female tend to have issues with dating because intelligence above a certain threshold is inherently alienating. I don't really think it's a widespread male preference.


----------



## Penis Drager (Sep 13, 2021)

Is this the female version of the "women don't like me because they're into jerks!" cope?


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Sep 14, 2021)

builtforcwc said:


> There definitely is a sort of intelligence threshold that very, very few women cross where they go from slightly-above-average to the far right end of the bell curve, and that area is tricky.


It’s uncontroversial that the male bell curve is flatter, it’s less widely accepted that it is shifted to the right (as shown below). 

If the bell curves are really aligned as shown in the picture, it’s unsurprising that most men would end up with less intelligent women. That notwithstanding I think in OPs case it has much more to do with temperament. When I was younger I had a a friendship with a girl who was quite the thinker, we would have a lot of debates. It never became anything because I was interested in more attractive women.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 15, 2021)

You all are dogpiling OP, but I’ve seen this because I’ve heard men IRL outright SAY that they prefer dumb women or don’t consider intelligence a good trait in women.

In those two cases, in one case it was a guy who just pumps and dumps women and likes bimbos, while in the other the dude is an insecure faggot.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Sep 15, 2021)

This sounds like it’s a personal fetish or something.


----------



## Chencognito (Sep 15, 2021)

I hate dumb women.

If you find that you're dumbing yourself down for the men around you, then it's your fault for hanging out with those men.

The whole world ain't just the people around you, retard.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Sep 15, 2021)

op is so smart she didnt explain what she meant by it.  a lot of the smart women in my life are just degree holders with opinions. they get mad if you dont kowtow to their phd and masters, even if the subject is running a business but their degree is in social work. 

i can say black men dont like "educated" black women cos they nag about anything and everything.


----------



## Dagobert (Sep 15, 2021)

OP claims to be smart, yet OP posts on kiwifarms.net.

Interesting.


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Sep 15, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> You all are dogpiling OP



Because OP claims to be a woman. 



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I’ve heard men IRL outright SAY that they prefer dumb women



I’ve outright heard men say that they’re not into Asian women because they have square arses. Even so, I think you touched on a good point with the pump-and-dump anecdote. These relationships often evolve into dating.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 15, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Is this the female version of the "women don't like me because they're into jerks!" cope?





Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> You all are dogpiling OP, but I’ve seen this because I’ve heard men IRL outright SAY that they prefer dumb women or don’t consider intelligence a good trait in women.
> 
> In those two cases, in one case it was a guy who just pumps and dumps women and likes bimbos, while in the other the dude is an insecure faggot.



As with the "girls who go for jerks," intelligent women aren't missing out on the guys who give them a pass due to literacy.

It's like complaining that all the fat, vulgar, white trash chlamydia incubators go for hoodrats.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 15, 2021)

Matt Damon said:


> You don't know pain until you've dated a woman who sends you "natural remedies" for various ailments (EVERYTHING is cured with apple cider vinegar) and you have to pretend it's interesting rather than retarded hippie bullshit.


"OH HONEY WAS IT A BAD DAY AT THE OFFICE OH MWAH MWAH YOU GOTTA TRY MY MYSTICAL WICCAN CAT PISS IT CURES EVERYTHING <3"


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 15, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> As with the "girls who go for jerks," intelligent women aren't missing out on the guys who give them a pass due to literacy.
> 
> It's like complaining that all the fat, vulgar, white trash chlamydia incubators go for hoodrats.


This is the baffling crux of so many complaints about the opposite sex: women/men are all irredeemably awful people and I desperately desire their companionship.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Sep 15, 2021)

It's actually a perception of other women that men like women dumber than they are.

In reality, it plays out like this:
* you are not really smarter than a man, but you have a superiority complex that manifests itself through derogatory remarks and bossy attitude
* men don't pick "dumber" women, it's your superiority complex again, stereotyping women who put more effort into looks as dumber than you
* your insecurities and superiority complex leaks out as red flag behaviors that is easily picked up and avoided by men over the age of 21
* you're surrounded by friends who reinforce your ego, dismissing any negative feedback and preventing you from seeing your flaws and any self-improvement


----------



## MagmaStalker (Sep 15, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> ASL?
> 
> You sound like the kind of chick whos self-esteem is just low enough that I can chuck and fuck without worrying about you killing yourself or getting clingy.
> 
> Serious answer: Different strokes for different folks. You do what makes you happy. Like shit posting on the farms or sending me nudes.


You should try and fuck before you chuck, just sayin'


----------



## OpenBASED (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello OP. If what you said were true, the entirety of Kiwi Farms would be lining up to try to get access to your poon. I don't see that happening.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 15, 2021)

"Why do men like women that are dumb" is a gripe in the same genre as "why are women only attracted to men that are assholes".


What I'm saying is that all these Smart Women and Nice Guys should date each other.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Sep 15, 2021)

What are you talking about?

We all just want a smart pretty interesting Gen-Z bae!
Yeet us one now, or else you are an agephobic bigot.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 15, 2021)

What does it mean for a woman to be "dumb", in this context?



Matt Damon said:


> You don't know pain until you've dated a woman who sends you "natural remedies" for various ailments (*EVERYTHING is cured with apple cider vinegar*) and you have to pretend it's interesting rather than retarded hippie bullshit.


That's not women being stupid-- that's women being women.

I know someone who's a law school graduate and manages two >$100k/yr jobs and she at least believes this, along with things like "cleanses".

...on the other hand, this actually doesn't spell out good things about women.

I'll need a moment.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 15, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> What does it mean for a woman to be "dumb", in this context?
> 
> 
> That's not women being stupid-- that's women being women.
> ...


You seem to imply that being wealthy and holding a fancy degree precludes idiocy.


----------



## Sandraker (Sep 15, 2021)

What even counts as smart to some women like op?

If you got a degree and I see that line says "gender studies" it aint saying much about your brains.

Dumb women are a chore but endearing at times. Like having a talking animal in some cases. Good for pump and dumps if thats your style

Rather have a woman thats on my level that progressive gets better with me. She fills my gaps I fill hers. Relationships do require teamwork like that and no man wants to deal with a woman who arrogant which most smart women love to portray themselves as. Its not even like many do it right cause its plenty of guys that can see right thru your surface level intelligence and might just outwit woman without her even noticing.

Just cause you feel superior doesn't mean you are.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 15, 2021)

> Why do men like dumb women?


Because that's what they can get, they have no standards and dumb girls are easier to hook up with.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 15, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> You seem to imply that being wealthy and holding a fancy degree precludes idiocy.


Well, that's the thing.

What you call idiocy, I just called "being a woman" while not recognizing it as "idiocy" per se.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 15, 2021)

MagmaStalker said:


> You should try and fuck before you chuck, just sayin'


Chuck em around the room, then fuck em in the womb


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 15, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Well, that's the thing.
> 
> What you call idiocy, I just called "being a woman" while not recognizing it as "idiocy" per se.


You need to find some smarter women to associate with.


----------



## Morch Ponkey (Sep 15, 2021)

A smart woman watches a better class of reality shows. More finding bigfoot than real housewives.


----------



## MagmaStalker (Sep 15, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Chuck em around the room, then fuck em in the womb


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 15, 2021)

I see a lot of people in this thread saying "most men" this and "most men" that. I don't think anyone here can answer what "most" anybody likes or dislikes.
I think we've been dragged into a modern world where certain values have been inorganically grown.  The idea that women need to have, or should pursue, higher education and degrees is a meme that's been pushed into the contemporary consciousness by people who think only in terms of economics; that's all most any socio-political push has been about over the last 50-60 years.  Being conditioned to value certain traits like intelligence while at the same time the Western birth rates have fallen below replacement levels, people stuff GMO corn and soy products down their throats, and 40% of the population is on some antidepressant just to cope.  It's all related, and it's all connected. 

Albert Einstein once said "If you judge a fish by it's capacity to climb a tree, it will forever be stupid"; judging women based on their "intelligence" is the same thing.  Evaluating potential wives/girlfriends based on intelligence is is like judging a fish for not being able to climb trees.  Women don't need to be intelligent, and the best ones aren't.  Men and women have roles to play, the division of labour is essential to necessitating strong family units and facilitating a good balance within those family units.  If you look for women who possess traits that you value in yourself, it's like throwing a handful of seeds in a pile and expecting a field of corn to grow.  

If you're a dumbass. Find a smart woman.
If you're a smart guy, find a dumb woman.  

Overlooking the strengths of people because they don't possess the one trait that modernity says is the most important short changes you more than the other person or other people. A dumb woman who can cook and clean and take care of your kids and turn your house into a comfortable home is much more important if _you _are a smart man, than having an equally smart woman who has equally important things to do outside of the home.

Men and women are complimentary beings, not competitive beings.  A man and a woman who share a life together should balance out the duties and chores associated with a healthy and productive social lifestyle.  Two smart people, or two dumb people, two people who want to be the leader of the relationship, or two people who can't make decisions, etc etc; all terrible choices for long term relationship success.  Plus, your relationships aren't exclusively about your own personal happiness.  A relationship _should _ultimately either end in a breakup or in a family, and with that in mind, you have to think about what kind of family you'll have with a person. 

If you and your PhD wife are constantly out of the house, dropping your kids at a daycare or hiring a nanny, they're not going to grow up as good as children raised by an actual parent.  These are all considerations that have to be made, and I think this "most men" stuff amounts to taking the economic bait.  Success comes with the amount of good you can accomplish with the finite time you have left.  There is no higher moral good than bringing children into the world to ensure the continued existence of your society, and of your people.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 15, 2021)

MagmaStalker said:


> You should try and feed before you sneed, just sayin'


FTFY



Sped Xing said:


> You need to find some smarter women to associate with.


That wouldn't really defeat my point as much as it would provide exceptions.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Sep 15, 2021)

>implying there's smart women


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 15, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> That wouldn't really defeat my point as much as it would provide exceptions.


I was more giving advice on how to be happy than arguing in favor of the feemale.


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> If you're a dumbass. Find a smart woman.
> If you're a smart guy, find a dumb woman.
> 
> Men and women are complimentary beings, not competitive beings.


I think you need to find a really, really smart woman, chief.

By this logic, I ought to seek out a quadriplegic chick because I already have a functioning body.  Yes, it's good for relationships to be complementary to some degree, but humans are extremely adaptable, generalist animals - it's a key element of what made us so successful.

There's almost never a time where two highly-capable people are worse off for having overlapping capacities, especially one as universally useful and applicable as_ intelligence._


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 15, 2021)

Matt Damon said:


> There's almost never a time where two highly-capable people are worse off for having overlapping capacities, especially one as universally useful and applicable as_ intelligence._


Except when you're dumping your children off at daycares to be practically raised by strangers instead of their parents because you two highly-capable individuals are too busy with your 60 hour a week careers, if you even have time for children at all.
There are a multitude of studies which show day care to be a net negative for child rearing. But I get it, you're interested in yourself, and your well-being, like most people in the modern world, most people lack the capacity (as you've demonstrated) to look at the consequences of the consequences of the consequences of their actions and decisions and plan according to the outcomes which are most beneficial to the generations that come after. You do you, champ.  That's your business.  I'll take healthy children over a woman who can't shut up any day.


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Except when you're dumping your children off at daycares to be practically raised by strangers instead of their parents because you two highly-capable individuals are too busy with your 60 hour a week careers, if you even have time for children at all.


Your implication that all intelligent people are 100% career-driven is really odd.  Those traits may coincide, but often do not.

That conflation is pretty insulting to many happy and intelligent mothers/housewives, if you ask me.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 15, 2021)

Matt Damon said:


> Your implication that all intelligent people are 100% career-driven is really odd.  Those traits may coincide, but often do not.
> 
> That conflation is pretty insulting to many happy and intelligent mothers/housewives, if you ask me.


Oh I'm sorry did you not realize this was a thread about generalities? There are exceptions to every rule.  Now you're either in denial about the push for "smart women" to enter into stem fields; that push including grants and scholarships being thrown at them to get them into careers as well as the sociopolitical pressures placed on women to pursue these careers, or you're ignorant of them.
You're either being incidentally, or intentionally obtuse and either way, stop it.  The small minority of highly intellectual women who choose to be housewives is not an argument against the heavy majority of women who are essentially bribed, bullied and socially blackmailed into pursuing high powered careers in STEM/corporate industries.

There are laws mandating that companies and unions have at least such and such number of women, and the push is to bring that ratio to 1:1.  Modern women are growing up in a world that pushes them, if they have even the vaguest capacity to marginally succeed in such fields, towards such fields.  

You're either a liar, or a moron, if you deny this.


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Oh I'm sorry did you not realize this was a thread about generalities? There are exceptions to every rule.  Now you're either in denial about the push for "smart women" to enter into stem fields; that push including grants and scholarships being thrown at them to get them into careers as well as the sociopolitical pressures placed on women to pursue these careers, or you're ignorant of them.
> You're either being incidentally, or intentionally obtuse and either way, stop it.  The small minority of highly intellectual women who choose to be housewives is not an argument against the heavy majority of women who are essentially bribed, bullied and socially blackmailed into pursuing high powered careers in STEM/corporate industries.
> 
> There are laws mandating that companies and unions have at least such and such number of women, and the push is to bring that ratio to 1:1.  Modern women are growing up in a world that pushes them, if they have even the vaguest capacity to marginally succeed in such fields, towards such fields.
> ...


Again, you're looking at one very specific (and increasingly unpopular) strain of political thinking and assuming it's universal.  What you're claiming is simply not borne out either in workplace demographics OR in public opinion about those demographics.

But hey, feel free to seethe endlessly about modern gender politics.


----------



## afternoon_tea (Sep 15, 2021)

I've never noticed this to be a big thing. Most intelligent men I know seem to date women of similar intelligence. The only exception I usually see if when rich older men date hot young things that are dumb as a post, but I don't think the appeal there is their intelligence (or lack therof).

I guess some guys are into the whole bimbo thing, I've just never seen it a lot in real life and the guys into it don't always seem to be Rhodes scholars themselves.

I've never felt like a guy wanted me to dumb myself down, but I guess there is always the possibility I am already a dumb enough bitch. I could be at peace with that.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 15, 2021)

Matt Damon said:


> Again, you're looking at one very specific (and increasingly unpopular) strain of political thinking and assuming it's universal.  What you're claiming is simply not borne out either in workplace demographics OR in public opinion about those demographics.
> 
> But hey, feel free to seethe endlessly about modern gender politics.


Socrates made the argument 2000 years ago to dismiss the popular opinion. 

If what you are saying is correct, and what I am saying is incorrect. The Western (White, European) birth rates would not be below replacement level. But they are, because the _majority _of women are not even considering having children until age 35, with the "national average" including Shaniqua who has had 8 welfare slugs by the time she's 22, is 29.8.
The reason for this is purely economical, which was my argument in the first place.  You can argue whatever else you want, it doesn't raise the birth rate, or lower the average age of a first child and those two facts prove what I'm saying is correct,
If I were wrong about anything I've said, I'd expect the birth rate to be at and around replacement, and the average age of a first child to be 5-9 years lower than it is.  People, including women, are prioritizing money and careers, which is the crux of my entire argument.


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Socrates made the argument 2000 years ago to dismiss the popular opinion.
> 
> If what you are saying is correct, and what I am saying is incorrect. The Western (White, European) birth rates would not be below replacement level. But they are, because the _majority _of women are not even considering having children until age 35, with the "national average" including Shaniqua who has had 8 welfare slugs by the time she's 22, is 29.8.
> The reason for this is purely economical, which was my argument in the first place.  You can argue whatever else you want, it doesn't raise the birth rate, or lower the average age of a first child and those two facts prove what I'm saying is correct,


LMAO

Now we're talking about saving the white race or something.  The topic of this conversation changes every time you post.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> The idea that women need to have, or should pursue, higher education and degrees


Intelligence is not the same as a degree. I want a chick who doesn't make me want to blow my brains out when I talk to her, that is not the same thing as someone who copies what everyone else is doing because it's a cultural norm and gets herself into insurmountable debt just to spend the whole time she's at uni acting like a whore anyway.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 15, 2021)

Matt Damon said:


> LMAO
> 
> Now we're talking about saving the white race or something.  The topic of this conversation changes every time you post.


It doesn't have to be, I happen to be European, the exact same argument holds true in Japan. Do you have a problem with wanting to preserve one's own culture, heritage, and way of life?
I don't want the Nation I was born in to be handed over to the Chinese, as it very rapidly is, because we don't have enough people to compete against other Nations. It's not complicated.


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 15, 2021)

Remember when this thread was about whether or not men prefer dumb women?

Man, those were good times.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> If you're a dumbass. Find a smart woman.
> If you're a smart guy, find a dumb woman.


Nah lil nigga.  Little differences shakes things up, sure.  But polar opposites are not guaranteed to attract.

I can't vouch for anyone else, but if I'm not on the same cultural/social wavelength as the other person, then it's doomed to failure right from the start.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Sep 15, 2021)

What are you complaining about OP? If men like dumb women, you're a natural prize.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 15, 2021)

Matt Damon said:


> Remember when this thread was about whether or not men prefer dumb women?
> 
> Man, those were good times.


Remember when conversations would naturally evolve to encompass broader ideas that branched out from the central topic instead of a bunch of autists throwing their opinions around without discussing anything.
report my posts if you think they're distracting.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Remember when conversations would naturally evolve to encompass broader ideas that branched out from the central topic instead of a bunch of autists throwing their opinions around without discussing anything.


Then allow that shit to manifest organically without mentally willing it to go in a particular direction.

Because the latter is unironically autistic.  Just saying.


----------



## MoffAlbert (Sep 15, 2021)

I like dumb women because they tend to be funnier than smart women, intentionally or not. 

Also, dumber women tend to be kinder and more caring in most situations and less likely to fuck me over in the long run.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 15, 2021)

I read OP's post and my first thought was, this is terrible for the feminist cause.  You enable mansplaining, you act dumb, and you like it.  That encourages men to keep doing the things feminists whine about, and it destroys this cause.

So unless you're a sleeper agent, honey, I got some bad news for you... you're retarded.

As for why men like dumb women, well, if we're playing dumb, this doesn't leave them much choice.  Men are having to make do.


----------



## ClownBrew (Sep 15, 2021)

Because they're not unbearable midwits who read Scary Mommy for all their breaking news about science.

I like them either smart or dumb, but absolutely cannot take a midwit.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 15, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> Except when you're dumping your children off at daycares to be practically raised by strangers instead of their parents because you two highly-capable individuals are too busy with your 60 hour a week careers, if you even have time for children at all.
> There are a multitude of studies which show day care to be a net negative for child rearing. But I get it, you're interested in yourself, and your well-being, like most people in the modern world, most people lack the capacity (as you've demonstrated) to look at the consequences of the consequences of the consequences of their actions and decisions and plan according to the outcomes which are most beneficial to the generations that come after. You do you, champ.  That's your business.  I'll take healthy children over a woman who can't shut up any day.


If you're so smart, how come both of you have to work 60 hours a week?


----------



## Meth Until Death (Sep 16, 2021)

I respect women and love talking down to dumb women and respectfully letting them know that they're simple. Not even an ego trip, just letting em know their place respectfully


----------



## n0mad (Sep 16, 2021)

Op is furiously shcliking to the replies.


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 16, 2021)

Meth Until Death said:


> I respect women and love talking down to dumb women and respectfully letting them know that they're simple. Not even an ego trip, just letting em know their place respectfully


Clearly the actions of a supremely secure, confident, and emotional stable man.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm so glad I'm a lesbian so I don't get dragged into this bullshit argument.


----------



## Meth Until Death (Sep 16, 2021)

Matt Damon said:


> Clearly the actions of a supremely secure, confident, and emotional stable man.


Eat a steak and give being passive aggressive a rest, aye cobber. Try being a supreme respector of women


----------



## potatofarms (Sep 22, 2021)

as a guy with rather more than average iq i get sick of having to explain every little task to women. i dont know if they are that dumb or they think its cute to play dumb. the only women i have known who seem near my level of competence are evil bitches. for this reason i have stopped consorting with women.
i invite women to try and change my mind, but im not expecting to be impressed very soon


----------



## cream pie (Apr 4, 2022)

Angry Canadian said:


> Remember when conversations would naturally evolve to encompass broa


No but I do remember when trolls were good at their jobs. Pathetic display.


----------



## The Ugly One (Apr 4, 2022)

A woman who's smart enough to realize she doesn't have anything to say a man would want to hear is like fine wine or the purest gold.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Apr 4, 2022)

Intelligent women are fine, unless they're insecure about it and feel the need to prove how smart they are.  Then they're awful.  I have both kinds in my family, it's special.


----------



## GorillaGhost (Apr 4, 2022)

I don't prefer dumb. I prefer compassion, decency, love, low drama, low maintenance, and a willingness to at least humor my bullshit. Oh...and she can't be a fucking landwhale or a rainbowed hag.


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Apr 5, 2022)

I don't like stupid. I don't dislike smart. I dislike annoying. Stupid is fun for a while but not long term.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Apr 5, 2022)

Because even smart women are dumb as shit.  At least dumb women aren't as married to their stupid-ass ideas as smart women.


----------



## Big Man on Campus (Apr 5, 2022)

Don't know if this is a troll or not, but I'll bite — The women who think they're smart are actually not. Case in point: you.

On a more personal perspective, since men and women can never be truly equal on account that men will always want to fuck them, so-called “intellectual” discussions will always be one-sided.

I mean, you _could _completely and soundly debunk her Psychology thesis on the feminist philosophy of Luce Irigaray, but since she's a woman, she would get emotionally distraught, and it'd fall on deaf ears anyway. You would thereby lose the chance to fuck her.
Or, you could just play along and say “Wow, babe, that's so awesome, I totally get it” and get that pussy effortlessly.

Fuck integrity. Acting like Ben Shapiro in real life will zip up every pussy within a 50-mile range.

I'll leave the deep, interesting conversations for when I'm with the boys. Give me a dumdum with 300 pages worth of trivia about a random influencer, please.


----------



## cream pie (Apr 6, 2022)

A true actual woman signing up here is already a symptom of penis envy and inferiority complexes galore. OP is definitely a fat pig retard, if even a woman at all. I've seen the big fat piggies on Tinder, its rough


----------

